# 9.9hp conversion to 15hp



## cali27 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey all you motor guys, I'm looking to mod my 1998 Johnson 2 stroke 9.9. I took it to a guy and his quote was 695.00 plus tax. Does this sound right? I thought it to be a little steep. It would come with 1 year warranty on the parts though.
Thanks


----------



## Pappy (Mar 20, 2011)

Seems pretty steep to me unless he is ordering brand new carb and tuner then adding labor. Don't quote me on the tuner, can't remember if yours has the correct tuner in it to start with. If not, it will have to be added.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 20, 2011)

You can buy a carb on e-bay for $100 or less.

I think his prices are high.

On your year tuner,carb,& possibly reed spacer.


----------



## cali27 (Mar 20, 2011)

Here is the breakdown for the parts alone that he gave me.

Carb - $296.97
Leaf Plate - $192.47
Leaf Plate Gaskets - $6.50
Total Parts - $495.94


----------



## Whoopbass (Mar 20, 2011)

Are you seriously considering spending $700 to get 5 extra horsepower?
"Here's your sign"


----------



## basstender10.6 (Mar 20, 2011)

You can sell your 9.9 and buy a 15 with lots of money left over if you don't mod it


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 20, 2011)

Whoopbass said:


> Are you seriously considering spending $700 to get 5 extra horsepower?
> "Here's your sign"


Who are you to come on here and call someone stupid for asking a couple questions? If he can afford those mods and thats what he wants, more power to him. Personally I would take that same 700 bucks and buy a used 15 but to each his own.


----------



## Whoopbass (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok.....He knew it was high so I kinda assumed he wasn't going to do it. The fact is it would be dumb to spend $700 for any type of mod on a 9.9hp motor unless you were racing competitively.
Maybe I shouldn't have added "here's your sign" but if I was contemplating spending that kind of money for that type of gain when there is obvious better ways of going about it (like you mentioned) my friends would have told me the same thing.

I will answer his question the right way:
No the quote isn't high. That's what it costs when you buy new factory parts and have someone install them. 
The better way to get an extra 5hp is to sell your motor and buy a 15hp motor. If your patient then you won't be out much money. There is only $200-$300 price difference between the motors and if your lucky you will find a 15hp motor for the same price as you can sell your motor for.
You can always keep an eye out for a donor 15hp motor and pull what parts you need off that and part the rest out.

I can tell you your only going to get a few mph gain at WOT. A 15hp motor will give you more low end torque and will get you at top speed considerably quicker. You will also be able to push heavier loads with a minimal loss in power.


----------



## seasprite (Mar 20, 2011)

A few years back I purchased a 9.9 mercury which came with an 15 hp up grade, I put the new carb on and all the other parts that go with the up-grade. I got to tell you there wasn't that much difference. Maybe two or three miles an hour faster that's it. I had trouble with flooding of the carburetor it always ran rich, hard to start. After a full summer I changed it all back to original.


----------



## ray55classic (Mar 20, 2011)

Cali may only fish lakes restricted to 10hp, the game wardens may check serial /model#'s. That being said $700 is way too much money, and he would be way ahead trading up. If however he could pickup the parts used at a reasonable price and could do the job himself, the modifications may be worth it. I picked up a new late model head{larger intake tract} with all the goodies, and a used 20/25hp carb for my 18hp on ebay, rebuilt the carb,bought new gaskets and installed it . I don't have any idea on the amount of hp , but I gained a couple mph on a loaded boat and spent less than $100. I enjoyed doing it and earned some bragging rights too.


----------



## cali27 (Mar 22, 2011)

Whoopbass, Engvill is funny, you're not!! [-X [-X 

To the rest, thanks for the input guys.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, i agree that it is expensive to spend $700. But if you fish lakes with 10hp limit, haveing that extra power and for your motor to leagly say 9.9 is priceless to a true fisherman.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Mar 23, 2011)

For $700 you can purchase a good running 15hp Johnson/Evinrude and still keep your 9.9hp as a backup if you wanted. You would have 2 motors for the price you are willing to upgrade your current motor.

Just a thought! Good luck which ever you choose!


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 23, 2011)

cajuncook1 said:


> For $700 you can purchase a good running 15hp Johnson/Evinrude and still keep your 9.9hp as a backup if you wanted. You would have 2 motors for the price you are willing to upgrade your current motor.
> 
> Just a thought! Good luck which ever you choose!



+2 . You can never have too many motors.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 26, 2011)

Buy a whole 15hp power head and put it on the 9.9, DNR cant tell then..


----------



## tinboatlover (Mar 28, 2011)

Cali27, I have the same problem as you because most of my local lakes are 10hp max. One of the lakes nobody checks, but the dnr checks every day on the other lakes. I have been pulled off the lake with a canoe and a 30# trolling motor because the motor was over 30# without being registered. A 5hp upgrade does make a difference on those lakes. I hear the same thing - just buy a 15hp. I think that is the obvious things to do -IF you don't have a ranger nipping at you heals. Try to buy the parts online or used and see if anyone you know can or has done the upgrade. Good luck.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a 1976 Johnson 9.9 with the 15hp carb.

Bought the carb on ebay for like $125 and me and my dad put it on ourselves. Took about 30mins to take the old one off and put the 15hp carb on.


----------

